
Ask HN: Should I position myself as a programmer or a business problem solver? - freelancerhf
I want to start freelancing on the side, but I can&#x27;t decide on how to present myself.<p>I know that I want to attract customers through a blog, but not sure how I should approach this.    
Should I start a programming blog and attract customers? Or should I start a blog on solving X business problem (where X is scheduling, dunning emails, etc.)?<p>Which one do you think would be a better place to start as someone who&#x27;s never freelanced before?
======
readupshot
It sounds like you're asking a personal branding question. If that is the case
the first place I would start is by identifying who is most likely to hire you
and who has the budget to pay what you offer. Then I would identify the cost
difference between being a programmer or a problem solver. One might be more
limiting than the other. Lastly, I would estimate how much money you want to
spend acquiring each customer. Blogs take time to build and it's easier to
reach out to customers than to wait for them to come to you. Start with
Linkedin and Angel.co to see who is hiring for which services and follow the
money. I hope this was helpful.

------
freelancerhf
Okay, so I've decided to go with the business route. Now the next step is
finding a forum to join and just talking to everyone.

